#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Hoe van gecomprimeerd naar sporen?

## ttukker

dag iedereen,
is er een mogelijkheid een gecomprimeerd audio bestand naar een uit sporen opgebouwd bestand te converteren?
zo ja, hoe?
tom

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Heu?

Even denken, je bedoelt dat je een compleet gemixt MP3-tje hebt en hiervan terug wilt naar losse kanalen (dus drums, vocalen etc...)?

Dat is technisch onmogelijk.

Probeer maar eens een complete cake uit de supermarkt te splitsen in bloem, eieren en water. Is technisch ook niet te doen.

Met een truukje is het wel mogelijk om een deel van de vocalen te verkrijgen of te onderdrukken, maar dit is zeker niet 100% perfect.

----------


## berolios

Tom,

Welkom op dit forum.
Het is raadzaam altijd even tekst en uitleg te geven bij wat je nu precies bedoelt...

Zo kan ik op jouw vraag antwoorden: _Ja dat kan... als het een stereo bronbestand is, kun je links en rechts evt apart importeren._ 

Maar ik gok dat dit niet is wat je bedoelt...

Dus... geef even wat meer uitleg en dan kunnen we je beter helpen.

----------

